# I've Been Hit By A Massive Strike



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Sort of.

When I got home today, I discovered I had been bombed in a most unusual way. I received a letter from rck70. Inside was the following:










I can't tell you all how much this means to me. No matter how much support we send to the troops, it never seems like enough for what they do for us. I am deeply touched that 31 gorillas saw fit to donate cigars to the troops in my name.

I want to thank you all (and in case it's hard to read), kudos to:
SailKat, Namerifrats, rck70, 14holestogie, BigDilly, kgoings, RevSmoke, drunkensailor, genezawis, TJBlades, Bigliver, Huero71, smokeyandthebandit05, Shervin, Mugen910, orca99usa, Al_Samson, joetownhound, Pat1075, rizzle, Haastility, tsolomon, mikeandshellie2, Biglizard1, hardcz, Trajan, dkbmusic, Footbag, Flyinillini75, Steeler2, and Shvictor.
:u :u :u :u :u :u :u :u :u :u :u :u


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

Very well done Newbies. Way to reach out and touch those who need.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

my kind of bomb guys....very well played


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Excellent. :tu


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice! Good job, Newbie Brigade!:tu


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Great Job Boys :tu


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

It was our pleasure....:tu


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

A tip of my hat to the NB 08! :tu way to go guys!


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Dang, the kind of bomb that brings a tear to you eye.

Well done, very well done

and on one heck of a deserving gorilla, too :tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Way to go Newbie Brigade. :u


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

I have to bow to rck70 & the newb brigade.

This was the classiest bomb I've seen in the few months I've been a member.

Super job all -- really. We give you a lot of good natured bullsh!t, but I gotta' tip my cap to this one.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

For once I'm speachless.


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> For once I'm speachless.


Now that's impressive


----------



## Kwilkinson (Apr 11, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> For once I'm speachless.


LOL Sure have changed your attitude since earlier today in the Newbie Brigade thread. I told you this woudl be massive and impressive.

Truly incredible strike! If anyone deserved this, it was Pnoon.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Very well done! :tu A classy, unique touch!!! What an honor Peter!! Congrats!! 

Great job to all involved!! The jungle will always have room for BOTLs like you!! :ss


----------



## Trajan (Apr 21, 2008)

I've never had more fun making space in the coolidor before. Way more fun and rewarding than smoking them myself.


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

I want to thank all the Brigade Members for a fine mission. But please help me in Bumping Sailkats RG. This mission was her idea, i was just the facilitator.

Great Job Guy's....sleep well Gorilla's....you may be next!!!:tu:tu:tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Well done guys, and a most deserving member too!!:tu:tu:tu


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

Trajan said:


> I've never had more fun making space in the coolidor before. Way more fun and rewarding than smoking them myself.


I agree. Sending cigars to the troops is very rewarding.


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

Great job fellas! :tu


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

rck70 said:


> I want to thank all the Brigade Members for a fine mission. But please help me in Bumping Sailkats RG. This mission was her idea, i was just the facilitator.
> 
> Great Job Guy's....sleep well Gorilla's....you may be next!!!:tu:tu:tu


I'm already thinking about who should be next..:gn


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

*Well shoot that is one heck of a classy thing to do! Great job newbie brigadiers!!!*


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Righteous NEWBS!!!


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

rck70 said:


> I want to thank all the Brigade Members for a fine mission. But please help me in Bumping Sailkats RG. This mission was her idea, i was just the facilitator.
> 
> Great Job Guy's....sleep well Gorilla's....you may be next!!!:tu:tu:tu


Do you know how long my wife had duct tape on me not to say anything, Now I can go have a smoke.:chk

:u:uWay to go rck70, Sailkat and all of the Brigade nicely played for a WONDERFUL cause:u:u


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Wow! I'm just blown away!









Great job everyone! :tu:tu:tu


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Well done Newbie Brigade!


----------



## D_A (Nov 3, 2007)

Very nice :tu


----------



## BigDilly (May 4, 2008)

pnoon said:


> I can't tell you all how much this means to me. No matter how much support we send to the troops, it never seems like enough for what they do for us. I am deeply touched that 31 gorillas saw fit to donate cigars to the troops in my name.


Aw shucks...we're just n00bs
:gn:gn:gn:gn


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Just awesome Newbie Brigade!:tu


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

That is really something else.
I guess the guys think a lot of you, don't they, ya old shit? 
Congratulations on a world class bomb on a world class BOTL, gentlemen.
Very well done.


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

Russ...and the Brigade :tu:tu !!
One hell of a great thing to do!!!


----------



## drunkensailor (Dec 5, 2007)

Being part of this was a privilege. :tu


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Really really cool

:u :u :u :u :u :u :u :u :u :u :u :u :u


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

We do what we can...and to the best of our ability.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Now that's how u do.a bomb fellas. WTG


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

Great job Newbie Brigade!! Excellent cause and a VERY deserving BOTL. :tu


----------



## Namerifrats (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm glad I had the opportunity to help out and be a part of this!


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

simply amazing!
great job everyone.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

This is CLASSIC. 
The whole thing is just CLASSIC. I am in awe.

Great job Kat, Russ and the whole brigrade. You certainly have shown great generousity and thoughtfulness. :tu


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

That is an incredible gesture, good job Brigade:u


----------



## kgoings (Apr 22, 2008)

I am honored to be a part of this...and Houdini who wasnt on the list contributed. I moved so I had not gotten a chance to send off his winnings to the troops...so I bundled his winnings plus another 20 from me to send a Big Boy of about 100+ cigars. 

God Bless our Troops! :u


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice job Newbs, we can never do enough for the Men And Women keeping us safe.:tu:u


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

WTG guys! :u:u:tu


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

TripleF said:


> This is CLASSIC.
> The whole thing is just CLASSIC. I am in awe.


:tpd: except that I would add this: the very definition of a class act bomb


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

08 Newbie Brigade

*Be proud of yourselves.* :tu

There is an old saying, "Good job done." And it was.

At this very moment there are strangers who have no idea that a bunch of guys have organized something very special to say thank you and that you care, but very soon they will know. Be very proud of yourselves.

*SailKat *10 cigars Received + $5
*Namerifrats* 46 cigars Received +$1
*Rck70* 11 cigars Received
*14holestogie* 10 cigars Received
*Bigdilly* 10 cigars Received
*Kgoings* 
*RevSmoke* 
*Drunkensailor* 12 cigars Received

*TJBlades* 5 cigars Received
*Haastility* 6 cigars Received
*Bigliver *
*Huero71* 
*Smokeyandthebandit05* 24 cigars Received + $1
*Shervin* 3 cigars Received
*Mugen910*
*Orca99usa* 5 cigars Received +$3
*Al_Samson 31*
*Joetownhound*

*Pat1075* & *Rizzle* 8 cigars Received + $5
*TSolomon* 10 cigars Received + $5
*Mikeandshellie2 *42 cigars Received + $5
*Biglizard1* 
*Hardcz* & *Genezawis* A Wheel of 50 +$1
*Trajan* 37 cigars Received + 2 cutters
*dkbmusic* 5 cigars Received
*Footbag* 
*Flyinillini75 *
*Steeler2 *
*Shvictor* 10 cigars Received + $2

*D M* from FL (No nick included) 6 cigars Received

As you can see there is still more love on the way and I will update as I receive them. We will deliver your cigars with care and include pnoon's letter and your thoughtful notes.

David, Tony and I appreciate your generous donations to help us with the shipping expenses.

Thank you for supporting the troops.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Very classy indeed, you guys rock the Jungle!


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Super Sweet Guys!!!:tu


----------



## Trajan (Apr 21, 2008)

macms said:


> 08 Newbie Brigade
> 
> *Be proud of yourselves.* :tu
> 
> ...


This is so cool. Quotin' dis for page four.

Anyway we can get a picture of our pile when all the impact has come in?


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Most excellent!


----------



## Kwilkinson (Apr 11, 2008)

Trajan said:


> This is so cool. Quotin' dis for page four.
> 
> Anyway we can get a picture of our pile when all the impact has come in?


Look at all dem bombs!


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Trajan said:


> Anyway we can get a picture of our pile when all the impact has come in?


They don't make a wide angle lens that could possibly capture this, but I'll see if I can get a satellite image! :r :r


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

The Newbs have begun to wage war against the FOG's.


Good job guys! That'll do Newbs.... that'll do :tu


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

Damn nice hit there Newbie Brigade:tu


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

*OUTSTANDING JOB "08 NEWBIE BRIGADE"...:u:u:u:tu

*


----------



## rizzle (Mar 4, 2008)

No doubt, we all have a lot to be thankful for. Just glad I'm able to spread it around a little.
:u :u :tu


----------



## tsolomon (Feb 23, 2008)

I was just following orders, but my thanks go to rck70 and Sailkats for planning the mission and kudos to the rest of the brigade for delivering the payload. :tu


----------



## 14holestogie (Mar 20, 2008)

Yep, thanks to the leaders for taking us down the high road this time around. Excellent job and follow through.:tu


----------



## genezawis (May 14, 2008)

The Newbie Brigade '08 is thankful to have some great leaders (rck70 and Sailkats). They deserve the credit; we stand on the shoulders of giants. :tu :tu :tu


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Bravo.


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

The Professor said:


> Bravo.


:tpd: Couldn't say this better!

*UPDATE*

*SailKat *10 cigars Received + $5
*Namerifrats* 46 cigars Received +$1
*Rck70* 11 cigars Received
*14holestogie* 10 cigars Received
*Bigdilly* 10 cigars Received
*Kgoings* 
*RevSmoke* 
*Drunkensailor* 12 cigars Received

*TJBlades* 5 cigars Received
*Haastility* 6 cigars Received
*Bigliver *
*Huero71* 
*Smokeyandthebandit05* 24 cigars Received + $1
*Shervin* 3 cigars Received
*Mugen910*
*Orca99usa* 5 cigars Received +$3
*Al_Samson 31*
*Joetownhound*

*Pat1075* 8 cigars Received + $5
*Rizzle* 5 cigars Received
*TSolomon* 10 cigars Received + $5
*Mikeandshellie2 *42 cigars Received + $5
*Biglizard1* 
*Hardcz* & *Genezawis* A Wheel of 50 +$1
*Trajan* 37 cigars Received + 2 cutters +$10
*dkbmusic* 5 cigars Received
*Footbag* Wheel of 50
*Flyinillini75 *
*Steeler2 *
*Shvictor* 10 cigars Received + $2

*D M* from FL (No nick included) 6 cigars Received

Total cigars thus far: 359 + $38 :chk :chk

*I love trash!* 

*Keep in mind that some of these fivers are three deep!* :ss

*This is a 120 qt cooler and you guys OWN the top third of it*. :r :r

Thank you again for your very generous support of the troops!


----------



## Sailkat (Mar 20, 2008)

What's incredible!!!


----------



## Trajan (Apr 21, 2008)

macms said:


> :tpd: Couldn't say this better!
> 
> *UPDATE*
> 
> ...


bringing it up for page 5

lol that's so awsome.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

WOW.....unbelievable. Just unbelievable.


Newbie brigade rocks. Classic idea. :tu


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Although my view is limited this is one of the best "bombs" I have seen in a while. Good on you :tu

—Richard


----------



## RevSmoke (Feb 20, 2008)

This was a fun bomb to toss into the air.

Those who serve us by guaranteeing our freedom deserve this and much more!

Thanks for organizing this.


----------



## JordanWexler (Mar 29, 2008)

holy cow, 31 guys bombing all the troops at once!! Well done!
And Peter, you deserve it bro. :tu


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

VERY well played sirs, _*very*_ well played.

It's random acts of kindness like this that make me honored to be a part of the jungle.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Holly Shiete!!! Very nice and I am impressed. :tu


----------



## Haastility (Apr 30, 2008)

WOOHOO! Good job guys!


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Fantastic job, guys!!!!!!!!!!! That's a truly awesome thing ya'll did!


----------



## Biglizard1 (Apr 28, 2008)

A lot late, but had some dificluty getting mine sent out.. here's a DC#

03080070000198328397


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

Excellent nuke on a very well deserving BOTL. Enjoy the gars Peter. :tu:ss:bl:mn


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

*UPDATE*

*SailKat *10 cigars Received + $5
*Namerifrats* 46 cigars Received +$1
*Rck70* 11 cigars Received
*14holestogie* 10 cigars Received
*Bigdilly* 10 cigars Received
*Kgoings & Houdini* 81 cigars Received!
*RevSmoke* 10 cigars Received
*Drunkensailor* 12 cigars Received

*TJBlades* 5 cigars Received
*Haastility* 6 cigars Received
*Bigliver *
*Huero71* 
*Smokeyandthebandit05* 24 cigars Received + $1
*Shervin* 3 cigars Received
*Mugen910*
*Orca99usa* 5 cigars Received +$3
*Al_Samson 31*
*Joetownhound*

*Pat1075* 8 cigars Received + $5
*Rizzle* 5 cigars Received
*TSolomon* 10 cigars Received + $5
*Mikeandshellie2 *42 cigars Received + $5
*Biglizard1* 
*Hardcz* & *Genezawis* A Wheel of 50 +$1
*Trajan* 37 cigars Received + 2 cutters +$10
*dkbmusic* 5 cigars Received
*Footbag* Wheel of 50
*Flyinillini75 *
*Steeler2 *
*Shvictor* 10 cigars Received + $2

*D M* from FL (No nick included) 6 cigars Received

Total cigars: 456 + 2 cutters +$28 :chk 

Thank you!!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

MeNimbus said:


> Excellent nuke on a very well deserving BOTL. Enjoy the gars Peter. :tu:ss:bl:mn


Thanks for the compliment. But the cigars are for the troops.
Their enjoyment will make me quite happy.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

macms said:


> *update*
> 
> *sailkat *10 Cigars Received + $5
> *namerifrats* 46 Cigars Received +$1
> ...


 Holy Crap ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Feel the love and know the troops will be smoking in your honor!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> Feel the love and know the troops will be smoking in your honor!


I do. And I do. :tu :u


----------



## 14holestogie (Mar 20, 2008)

pnoon said:


> Holy Crap ! ! ! ! !


Couldn't have said it better myself. Well played, men and congrats, pnoon. A little something from the twerps you help to keep in line.
IMPRESSIVE all around. Glad I could be a part of it.


----------



## RevSmoke (Feb 20, 2008)

So is the $28 enough to send this package off to the troops?


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

When did it go from $38 to $28?........And as Rev says, is that enough?


----------



## Trajan (Apr 21, 2008)

The 38 to 28 is due to some confusion on my end.

I've had a PM conversation with macms, the shipping is covered. :tu


----------



## kgoings (Apr 22, 2008)

Will the package be there in time for the 4th?


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Biglizard1 said:


> A lot late, but had some dificluty getting mine sent out.. here's a DC#
> 
> 03080070000198328397


15 great cigars received today! :tu This weekend I will divide this bomb and send to 1/3 each to Tony and David.

Total Cigars: 471 + 2 Cutters + $28

Thank you 08 Newbie Brigade :tu


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

macms said:


> 15 great cigars received today! :tu This weekend I will divide this bomb and send to 1/3 each to Tony and David.
> 
> Total Cigars: 471 + 2 Cutters + $28
> 
> Thank you 08 Newbie Brigade :tu


Add my heartfelt thanks to all who participated. I truly appreciate it.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I can feel the love


----------



## houdini (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice job! :tu


----------

